# cadillac dash



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

:wow: I took the four screws out two in each vent the two side screws one on each side what else am I missing the top part of the dash still want come out. I'm trying to get to the speakers to change them out it a 85 fleetwood 2 door help would be great.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i think ones in the glove box and another in the top of the gauge cluster. and a hook that latches i believe right about the middle of the dash. you gotta kinda pull the top towards you if i remember right.


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

thanks homie


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Apr 20 2010, 02:13 PM~17249049
> *:wow: I took the four screws out two in each vent the two side screws one on each side what else am I missing the top part of the dash still want come out. I'm trying to get to the speakers to change them out it a 85 fleetwood 2 door help would be great.
> *


In addition to those and others here said (one through the glove box and the speedo) there's two on the sides. Like said already you have to pull the dash towards you and up soon after.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:naughty:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

thanks homies I'm go try that was weekens when I'm working on the car again


----------



## slimcutta601 (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Apr 20 2010, 01:13 PM~17249049
> *:wow: I took the four screws out two in each vent the two side screws one on each side what else am I missing the top part of the dash still want come out. I'm trying to get to the speakers to change them out it a 85 fleetwood 2 door help would be great.
> *


i got 2 on each side and 1 by da glove box..


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slimcutta601_@Jun 15 2010, 07:43 PM~17797813
> *i got 2 on each side and 1 by da glove box..
> *


AND THE ONE WERE THE SPEEDOMETER IS THERE IS A LITTLE ROUND HOLE THAT IS WERE THE FORTH ONE IS


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------

